# 1890-1905 INDIAN BICYCLE



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT?   IN A BASEMENT FOR 70 YRS.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

CHECK OUT WOOD RIMS


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Mike,

 I know I'd like to see more photos than a single fuzzy badge shot. Whatz the rest of the story?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)

"In 1892 Hendee retired from bicycle racing and began making Silver King bicycles at 41-43 Taylor Street in Springfield, Massachusetts in 1895.[2] In 1896 the Hendee & Nelson Manufacturing Company at 478 Main Street in Springfield Massachusetts were building safety bicycles under the names of Silver King for men and Silver Queen for women.[3] The company went bankrupt and Hendee purchased the entire inventory at auction and set up shop on Worthington Street in 1898.[4] The Hendee Manufacturing Company was incorporated in 1898 with a capital stock of $5,000. The company's new line of bicycles was called Indian.[5] Hendee sponsored a number of bicycle racers and events throughout New England. It was during an event in Madison Square Garden in January 1900 that Hendee became acquainted with Oscar HedstrÃ¶m and witnessed first-hand the excellent performance of the motorized pacing bicycle built by Oscar Hedstrom." From wiki-hendee.


----------



## LC (Apr 22, 2011)

If I had the chance to buy an Indian bicycle for 70 bucks . I would be jumping all over it . But that's just me , unless I have misunderstood the price . Of course I would want to be sure that it was made by the Indian Motorcycle Co. .


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 22, 2011)

Any wood rimed bicycle is worth bux.  An Indian is definitely a find.  I'm sure there are more rare ones, but the Indian name everyone can identify.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2011)

> IN A BASEMENT FOR 70 YRS.


Cool, it must have still been out cruising the other 20 or so.


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow I know that was not a bottle[]lol, but what a find, The name of the bike "Indian" looks like how it is written on the motorcycles, Is it the same makers? I have had 3 Harleys and love they, Indians have always caught my eye. Again great pix.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2011)

I did a little research this time and I think the bike was made between 1917 and 23. The head badge looks from that era. It was probably made by either Columbia or Davis (the sewing machine co.) and/or the bike may have parts from different bikes. The bars don't look original and I'm not sure about the seat either. It would have been an economy model or the springer front pieces are missing and the bottom tube and tank got removed.
 Something I think happened in that 20 years.
 The badge is probably worth $100 anyway even with the paint being gone.
 The fact it survived WWII scrap drives is good, even if parts.
 Do you have any better pics? It's really tough to research with those.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody for input ; I did some of my own research its pre 1923 u can tell by the badge cause it says HENDEE  as in George Hendee high wheel bike champion n founder of INDIAN MOTORCYCLE CO. The bike is all original the bikes that had tanks had two cross bars mt bike only has one the coaster brake is  NEW DEPARTURE al so the pedals are different one reads indian the other is black like the one off an indian motorcycle.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

ill post some more pics   ''better ones''


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

original seat.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

left pedal.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 22, 2011)

right pedal.


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

That is just amazing, the workmanship that was done in those days. I saw a show were a man restored old bikes. He took his time to do so. Did a great job. Would be nice to see the one you have restored too. I enjoyed your sharing. Thanks[]


----------

